# Dynamic Pages



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

When I try to post a pic. I get an error message:-

"Sorry, dynamic pages in the







tags are not allowed."

None of my pages could be termed "dynamic"







, so whats it all about







?

Any tips on compressing files on Windows XP would be appreciated.

At the moment I'm using something that prepares files to send as email attachments







but it seems very hit and miss (ie I can do some photos but not others)







.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Ian

You must not be linking to the correct address for the image. Can you give an example of what you are trying to put in the IMG box?

If you have the image on screen that you want to link to (assuming you have them on an image host) - the full size pic, *NOT a link to the pic* - then right click on it and select properties. Then highlight and select the full address - this is what needs to go in the







box.

Some image hosts save you the effort (eg photobucket) by giving you the address below the pic.

Re the compression: are you using the software that comes with the Samsung? Image resizing is fairly straightforward; I didn't need to use any of Windows own stuff like email tools at all.

You may find that selecting a smaller file size on the camera's own settings helps.

I hope you get it sorted out; frustrating to begin with but worth it. Let us know how you get on.

Si


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ian,

If you make a typo on the image file extension using the







, you'll get this error









The most likely one is specifying, for example, "myimage.*jsp*" instead of the correct "myimage.*jpg*".

This one definetely cause the error you mention because "*jsp*" pages are JavaServer Pages which is a dynamic web page technology that this Forum sofware prevents the use of in an







tag.

The only file extensions that the







tage will (probably) support are jpg, jpeg, gif and png. These are all static image files.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Si and Paul







.

Its wrist-watch.info I'm using.

I type in http://wrist-watch.info/***/JUMP12(3).JPG

I've also tried jump in lower case but I get the dreaded red X.

The image has gone onto the site O.K.







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The address for that image is *http://www.wrist-watch.info/ian/JUMP12%20(3).JPG I've put the 8 in front to stop the link.

The naming system you use has spaces and an imbeded code by the looks of it for the resize.

either rename the image or if you got to *http://www.wrist-watch.info/ian (again delete the * at the start) this will give you a list of your files. Click on the one you want and that will open that file. now copy that address and use that in the IMG tags. Like so!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think I understand now Paul







- I'll give it a try







.

Many thanks







.


----------

